# Uses for Chaff



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Being concientious about recycling and green credentials, I have been investigating what to do with the chaff. Currently, all my coffee pucks and grinds go in the compost heap since it provides an injection of nitrogen. Mustn't forget to balance that with trace elements and fibrous bulk before putting it on the veggies









With chaff, I have discovered a couple of uses. I am lead to believe that it can be used in chicken bedding (some even put it in feed). The other use appears to be back in the compost heap as bulk. I'm not sure how fast it breaks down, and may require a large compost heap to cope with modest roastery.

I am obviously open to other ideas that any other roasters have come across. I have even heard that Matthew Algie's in Glasgow have a pelletiser for their chaff, although what they do with it afterwards, I don't know.

How do you recycle yours?

Ron


----------

